
The most popular DB engines (SQL and NoSQL) in 2015 - lukaseder
http://blog.jooq.org/2015/10/15/the-10-most-popular-db-engines-sql-and-nosql-in-2015
======
nosideeffects
I question the significance of reports like this one. It usually appears to be
a claim by a certain vendor that popularity translates directly into usage,
but I think that is rarely the case.

